# First ride with a group



## WychwoodTrev (14 May 2011)

Today I experienced my first ride with a group they meet up at Performance Cycles at Poulton nr Cirecester, They normally have 30 riders who split into two groups, they call them the Fast group and a not so fast group,The guy leading the not so fast group said we will be doing a fairly flat ride which in the cotswolds is hard to find and I was very pleased to hear this. The fast group set of about 5 mins in front of us and were looking at a fairly hilly ride, Our group leader pulled out of the gateway and I ended up mid pack and after a few miles learning the signals and hitting a couple of pot holes (ouch) settled in nicely, I was sat beside a guy and was having a good chat as we cycled along (Seems like a freindly bunch) Then we got to 10.5 miles and we started on a long climb and I basicly could not maintain the pace and the riders behind were soon in front and pulling away  
I tried my best to hang on to them but just could not at about 12 miles one of the group leaders dropped back to me asked how I was and basicly personally led me around the planned route(I felt so sorry for him as I felt I had wrecked his sat ride) at about 25 miles we were caught up by 2 riders who were part of our group which had got fragmented and sounds like they all took the wrong route, the 4 of us finished the 30.5 mile ride and at that point I managed to hang with the 2 other riders okish, I completed the ride in 1 hour 50 mins so about 16mph

Back at the bike shop we all were handed tea or coffee and a slice of cake having a chat with some of the guys/gals and was told that both groups are basicly quick its just one guy dont like hills so he does the not so fast group, So this cheered me up, But I know I have a fair bit of work to do on speed and stamina, As I am busy for the next 3 saturdays so am planning on returning in a months time with hopefully better preperation and a lot more miles on my bike done and see how I long I can hang with them


----------



## Globalti (15 May 2011)

Interesting to read your account because it's something my cycling buddy and I want to try. I went out last Sunday with a very experienced neighbour (former national hill climber) and he told me we would be doing "club pace". I kept up OK, only spent a few minutes recovering on his wheel, he dropped me once pulling away from a junction and I felt knackered for about 5 days afterwards! Apart from that.... fine! I've no doubt that if I had sat on his wheel all the way I'd have done better and felt less tired.


----------



## monnet (16 May 2011)

The important thing is someone waited for you - they didn't leave you on the side of the road! The Performance guys are all pretty friendly in my experience - whenever I've raced with them, they always seem to have time for a chat in the middle of the race when not much is going on. I trust you'll be back out with them next week or will you 'shop around' and try Corinium for size? I know they do more leisurely routes out to a cafe and back.


----------



## WychwoodTrev (16 May 2011)

monnet said:


> The important thing is someone waited for you - they didn't leave you on the side of the road! The Performance guys are all pretty friendly in my experience - whenever I've raced with them, they always seem to have time for a chat in the middle of the race when not much is going on. I trust you'll be back out with them next week or will you 'shop around' and try Corinium for size? I know they do more leisurely routes out to a cafe and back.





Yep I will be going back and yes the guy did hang back with me which I did and still feel bad about as I wrecked his ride out so I will be getting in some more training and hoping to be alot fitter/faster when I go back so I hope no one needs to do the same for me again 

I cant big up the guys at performane bikes enough they seem to be a cracking crowd  

Shame I cant get there next week as I have outher duties to do then the following weekend I am at Anglesey race circuit for the Hottrax Endurance where I am Mechanic for AV-IT Racing but am also doing a charity cycle race around the circuit 

I will try to get to a Corinium ride and fancy a go at their TT on a thursday evening I know I will be slow but I am interested to see what I can do and see if I can improve

This cycling is addictive


----------



## cycleGeoff (9 Jun 2011)

I remember back when I was a beginner how the group rides helped me keep a constant pace, you have to keep up. The air of competition helps too!


----------



## hotmetal (9 Jun 2011)

I had a similar experience with the informal but 101% regular group that meets on the A40 at Denham (Bucks). I was introduced to it by a friend who is a long-standing roadie who is definitely in the fast group - having done the Marmotte. I normally do the 9am Saturday rides but there are others.

Again: 2 groups, the fast group, the pace of which seems to be dictated by whether or not the leader is racing the next day or not, and the slow group (who call themselves the medium paced group!) Numbers in the group vary, depending on race calendar, weather etc. The fast group might do 50 miles at 19mph average, no stops, the slow (or whatever) group will normally do about 35 miles at maybe 15-16 average but with a tea stop at Jenner's in Maidenhead. 

There is a lot of experience in both groups - the slower of the two has some ex-racers who are now more interested in riding at a less-frantic pace and having a sociable ride. The fast group are looking for pace and training. Both know their onions though. I found them to be welcoming, and I'm sure anyone who is happy to align themselves with the group would be welcome to join in. However, they do expect you to ride in formation (ie 6" between riders in front/behind) and to pass on the hand signals (potholes etc). Fortunately I haven't been dropped, so I can't say for certain whether anyone would drop back with you. I think the fast group are a little more mercenary in that respect, which is fair enough under the circumstances.

When I was new to it (still am, relatively, after only a year on road bikes/1000 miles), I joined the slow group and just about kept up. I found the riding in a tight group a bit unnerving as riding so close was alien to me, coming from motorbikes and mountainbikes. They took me under their wing and explained the whys and wherefores though. I eventually joined in the fast group at the persuasion of my friend who wanted to see me ride. I was sceptical about keeping up, but he told me that as it was race season, the real fast boys would be conserving their energy so it would be a good day to try it, and if I got dropped he would drop with me. That convinced me and I did manage to keep up, though someone did kindly give me a bit of a push from behind up one particular hill! 

I agree, there's nothing like riding in a group (and the fear of being dropped) to help you push yourself! Now, if I can just get fit again, maybe they'll let me rejoin the slow group?


----------



## david1701 (9 Jun 2011)

I came in from my first group ride and passed out on the sofa, it got a lot easier after that


----------



## Melonfish (13 Jun 2011)

i've got a fair bit to go yet before i'm ready to head out with a club. i'm doing 10 milers with an average of 13.5-14. ideally i need to be doing 20 milers with an average of 15.
or so says the chap i contacted from NCC
at least its something for me to work towards though, so with luck maybe later on this year (or summer if i hammer it) i'll be able to get out with them and try a proper group ride.
for now i'm doing what mileage i can to build up and planning some bush-biking outings too.
pete


----------

